# Spiele-Downloads jetzt auch bei Amazon: Das sind die aktuellen Topseller [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Spiele-Downloads jetzt auch bei Amazon: Das sind die aktuellen Topseller [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Spiele-Downloads jetzt auch bei Amazon: Das sind die aktuellen Topseller [Anzeige]


----------



## Wolli (21. April 2012)

coole sache die preise gefallen mir hoffentlich gibts das bald auch bei aktuelleren spielen.


----------



## Aggrotyp (22. Juli 2012)

Finde es unklug während des summersales zu launchen.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2012)

Ich frag mich bis heute warum die Leute immer diese Xbox Live Points kaufen 
Ansonsten: Nette Sache


----------



## Der Ninja (22. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bis heute warum die Leute immer diese Xbox Live Points kaufen
> Ansonsten: Nette Sache


 
Weil man damit noch mehr Geld sparen kann, als mit dem reinen Wechselkurs.
Beispiel: Ich kaufe mir Points im Wert von 60€ aus den UK, dank den Steuern etc. würde ich 50€ bezahlen.
Es gibt allerdings auch seriöse Shops, die die Points für umgerechnet 30€ anbieten. Somit bekomme ich für 30€ Punkte im Wert von 60€ und kann auch DLCs im Wert von 60€ einkaufen.
Ich finde das Punktesystem nicht schlecht, da man dadurch auch "jugendliche" besser kontrollieren kann. Wobei ich die PaySafeCard als Option auch nicht schlecht finden würde.

PS: Ich bin kein Freund von DLC, ich wollte nur meine Erfahrung posten.


----------

